# New Feature?



## linicx (Jan 25, 2010)

I see cooks that swear by this product or that product - and it is always from someone out of my area. It would be nice if we had regional site where we could check if XYZ product is available. 

Availability is a real challenge in rural America.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you tried looking to see if you could buy it on-line?  You could probably google the item's name; use a "shopping" option in google or yahoo search.


----------



## linicx (Jan 25, 2010)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have you tried looking to see if you could buy it on-line?  You could probably google the item's name; use a "shopping" option in google or yahoo search.



The purpose is to avoid spending too much time on Googld. There is a lot of city chefs who do not understand the cook in rural America does not have access to the same foods or products. For instance, if I can find Scallion the cost is six dollars each. If I want a chef's tool. I drive 100 miles for it. 

Buying online implies a credit card. Not everyone has one.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 25, 2010)

linicx said:


> The purpose is to avoid spending too much time on Googld. There is a lot of city chefs who do not understand the cook in rural America does not have access to the same foods or products. For instance, if I can find Scallion the cost is six dollars each. If I want a chef's tool. I drive 100 miles for it.
> 
> Buying online implies a credit card. Not everyone has one.


 
Seems to me it would be in your best economic interest to have at least a debit card. Driving 100 miles for kitchen tools and supplies is neither a good use of your time nor your money. Ordering on-line and having the items delivered is much more expedient.

Just a thought.....


----------



## NAchef (Jan 25, 2010)

No matter where you live there will always be something you cannot buy or get easily.


----------



## linicx (Jan 25, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Seems to me it would be in your best economic interest to have at least a debit card. Driving 100 miles for kitchen tools and supplies is neither a good use of your time nor your money. Ordering on-line and having the items delivered is much more expedient.
> 
> Just a thought.....



It is good advise, and appreicated, but it does not particularly apply in my situation. I do not drive 100 miles for one item or one store, for that is a waste of time and money. On the occassona I do go, I also buy wholesale bulk across the city. I do not return for another 6-9 months - depending upon my immediate needs.


----------



## NAchef (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like you just need to move closer to the stores.   jk


----------



## linicx (Jan 25, 2010)

*I wish ...*



NAchef said:


> Sounds like you just need to move closer to the stores.   jk



  It is not that easy ... too many complications.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 25, 2010)

linicx, even to those near enough to big urban centers, there is always something not available. As I travel across country (different areas during the summer) I often try regional products. I always keep the store reciepts so I can look them up again if I liked the items.  I buy certain corn meal from South Carolina and certain whole grain flour mixtures from Kansas...neither available where I live in PA. SOmetimes I find a web site for the company, sometimes just a phone number. (one small company didn't take credit cards..."just put a check in the mail to us and we'll send you your order by return.")

Sometimes the hunt is part of the excitement. SOmetimes I drive somewhere going a certain way so I can stop at that store again and get more of that "whatever". Often a TV show has a list of ingeadients and suppliers, so if you are watching FoodNetwork check out their website for where to get it. And also check for possible substitutions.

Good luck.


----------



## linicx (Jan 25, 2010)

NAchef said:


> No matter where you live there will always be something you cannot buy or get easily.



If lived in Chicago or NYC or LA, I would not encounter the problems. However, If I would be trading simple rural life for one I could not afford. 

If I owned a restaurant and if I offered fine dining. I would be where I had easy access to the products I needed. 

Those dreams passed by long ago.


----------



## licia (Jan 25, 2010)

Many times you can call your grocer or talk to them when you are there and ask about products.  I've had them get products for me several times and many times they end up stocking the items. There are probably others who want the items as much as you do.


----------



## linicx (Jan 25, 2010)

*I understand*



Robo410 said:


> linicx, even to those near enough to big urban centers, there is always something not available. As I travel across country (different areas during the summer) I often try regional products. I always keep the store reciepts so I can look them up again if I liked the items.  I buy certain corn meal from South Carolina and certain whole grain flour mixtures from Kansas...neither available where I live in PA. SOmetimes I find a web site for the company, sometimes just a phone number. (one small company didn't take credit cards..."just put a check in the mail to us and we'll send you your order by return.")
> 
> Sometimes the hunt is part of the excitement. Sometimes I drive somewhere going a certain way so I can stop at that store again and get more of that "whatever". Often a TV show has a list of ingeadients and suppliers, so if you are watching FoodNetwork check out their website for where to get it. And also check for possible substitutions.
> 
> Good luck.



I haven't been excited over seach engines for years, but you make a good point. The next time you head to midwest you might look at 
War Eagle Mill in Arkansas. They grind on on a 200-year old stone they imported from Europe. It's off 1-71 at Rogers. You will pass Pea Rige, a Civil Battlefiled. IF you into history and like really neat stuff strop durin the week in Carthage, MO. Ride the 100 elevator in the courhouse, check out the million items at the Tru-Value hardware store across the street. Then you can visit where the first onland shot of the Civil War was fired not too far from the square. Braum's Ice cream, make in Oklahoma is a regional favorite. On Wednesday the farmer's market is on the square too. There are many unique foods to eat and places to explore between Illinois and sunny California. Buy Fresh Organic Flour, Cornmeal, Gourmet Baking Mixes, Gluten Free Flours, Easy Baking Recipes -- all from War Eagle Mill, in Rogers Arkansas


----------



## linicx (Jan 25, 2010)

*You are extrememly lucky*



licia said:


> Many times you can call your grocer or talk to them when you are there and ask about products.  I've had them get products for me several times and many times they end up stocking the items. There are probably others who want the items as much as you do.



Locally I have two grocers. One is tied to ABC and the other XYZ. If their suppliers do not carry what I want I cannot get it unless I drive 35 miles. I am willing to do it for certain products, but not very often. It is easier to forgo the food than make the trip. Most of the time the managers are too lazy to pick up the phone for a $75 retail purchase because the profit is not great enough. The other porblem is competition. If a branded product is sold to GF and it is within 50 milies of my local stores, they can't buy it. Retail grocers and regional wholesalers are more territorial than a pack of wild dogs - it is never about serving the customer!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 25, 2010)

i love finding what i need on line, sometimes. ie spicesetc.com. i do use a check card for these purchases. just so many wonderful things open to me if i do.


----------

